
Finland passes enhanced surveillance bills without a vote - ff_
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_passes_enhanced_surveillance_bills_without_a_vote/10683444
======
tiedustelulaki
I'm currently launching
[https://tiedustelulaki.com/](https://tiedustelulaki.com/)

On this website I intend to collect as much information as possible about the
politicians who supported this legislation, I hope to expose every last part
of their private lives. Nothing will be off limits.

I'm starting out with a total of 20000 euro budget in cryptocurrency that I
intend to use to fund some sort of a bounty program in order to collect
personal information on politicians who voted for this legislation.

------
cryptonector
It's not that there was no vote so much as there was no opposition, so not
vote was needed to pass it. It's as if it passed unanimously. Although this
happened in a "nearly-empty plenary chamber", which makes one wonder about
quorum -- did they have quorum?

~~~
AnssiH
There is no minimum requirement for plenary sessions.

Looks like the majority of MPs were present at the beginning (list of
absentees:
[https://www.eduskunta.fi/FI/vaski/PoytakirjaLiite/Sivut/EDK-...](https://www.eduskunta.fi/FI/vaski/PoytakirjaLiite/Sivut/EDK-2019-AK-251781.aspx)
), but the video shows that by the end (when voting happens) most people were
not present anymore:
[https://www.eduskunta.fi/_layouts/15/Arkena.Edk.SaliVideo/in...](https://www.eduskunta.fi/_layouts/15/Arkena.Edk.SaliVideo/index.html#clip_id=6021BB78&position=0&tab=ConferenceCurrent)

------
AnssiH
Note that "without a vote" in this context means that no one in the plenary
session opposed passing it, so no vote was held.

~~~
close04
Thank you for the clarification. Reading the title I understood that it was
"slipped in" somehow without following due process (for example because it
wouldn't have gotten the votes). Which would have made a world of difference.

------
maxeldesign
I was not expecting this from a country like Finland.

------
woodandsteel
I'm confused. Is it that there were no mp's who were opposed to the
legislation? Or is it that there were, but it was somehow sneaked through
without a chance for them to vote against it? Or what?

------
rhn_mk1
The article is scant on details - what was the bill and why was it
controversial?

------
drallison
I wonder why this was marked dead.

    
    
      tiedustelulaki 14 minutes ago [dead] [-]
    
      I'm currently launching https://tiedustelulaki.com/
    
      On this website I intend to collect as much information
      as possible about the politicians who supported this
      legislation, I hope to expose every last part of their
      private lives. Nothing will be off limits.
    
      I'm starting out with a total of 20000 euro budget in 
      cryptocurrency that I intend to use to fund some sort 
      of a bounty program in order to collect personal
      information on politicians who voted for this legislation. 
    

While the response might be considered over-the-top, it also reflects a level
of concern and anger which HN readers may find helpful in understanding.

~~~
dang
The comment was killed by a software filter that is based on past activity by
trolls and applies to brand new accounts. It has since been unkilled by users
vouching for it, which is the intended use of vouching.

In the future, can you please not post comments like this? They always attract
attention because meta is the crack of internet forums, but they take
discussion off topic, and the discussion they do lead to is usually just a
sugar high rather than interesting. Here are two better things to do in such
cases:

(1) vouch for the comment (click on its timestamp to go its page, then click
'vouch' at the top—this requires karma > 30);

(2) email us. Then we can unkill the comment and mark the account legit so it
won't happen again.

~~~
java-man
could you please explain what's a meta?

~~~
gotocake
A discussion about the discussion.

~~~
dang
Right, or the voting. Or more generally, HN talking about HN on HN.

~~~
gotocake
Smart rule, that kind of thing is a bottomless pit second only to chained
puns.

~~~
dang
It really is crack though. Or sometimes I call it evil catnip.

~~~
gotocake
I’ve become convinced that anything which makes us experience strong feelings
has the potential to be compelling. Add to that the difficulty many of us have
with letting things go, and you have a recipe for intellectual/emotional
“crack” as you say, in the online world. Offline we tend to pursue extreme
feelings in ways that don’t erode our relationships with others, or give us a
bad reputation, but online those controls tend to fall away.

It’s a tough problem that seems like it requires commensurate energy (mods) to
control.

------
java-man
oh no, not Finland!

